# Memphis vs. Barcelona



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Grizzlies to play in Europe"

_"... The Grizzlies will play pre-season games in Paris against the western conference champion San Antonio Spurs on Oct. 8. They' ll be in Barcelona Oct. 10 against the 2003 Euroleague champion FC Barcelona. ..."_

Who will win? The Euroleague-Champion or a NBA-Lottery-Team?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> "Grizzlies to play in Europe"
> 
> _"... The Grizzlies will play pre-season games in Paris against the western conference champion San Antonio Spurs on Oct. 8. They' ll be in Barcelona Oct. 10 against the 2003 Euroleague champion FC Barcelona. ..."_
> ...


Will they play with FIBA rules?


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, I'd also like to know what rules they'll use. As for the game itself despite Memphis being more talented I think Barcelona will have a ton of advantages working in their favour.

1) Barcelona training camp starts more than a month earlier than the Grizzlies so they will be better prepared
2) NBA teams use preseason games to determine who to cut and therefore the guys at the end of the bench play the majority of the time. Winning is not necessarily a priority in the preseason.
3) The Grizzlies have always been a below average NBA team
4) If the game is played at the Palau Sant Jordi then there should be a home courth atmosphere much like that of the Euroleague final.
5) If indeed FIBA rules are used then most of the Grizzlies won't be used to the differences.
6) Such HUGE pressure will be placed on Gasol considering it is his homecoming.


----------

